
US lawmakers propose $20B in subsidies to revive domestic chip production - partingshots
https://www.electronicdesign.com/technologies/embedded-revolution/article/21137131/proposed-laws-seek-to-revive-us-chip-production-part-1
======
raxxorrax
Not from the US but I think this a good decision. The economic policies of the
last decade cannot convince by performance indicators and high tech nations as
well as developing countries need some form of protectionism.

The EU for example, from its strongest but slightly naive fans held up as an
example of border-less trade without restriction has similar approaches.

Otherwise I wouldn't know why they want reports how many of our parts we use
are manufactured within the EU.

